# Pro GMT



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Just want to say hi here on the Anonimo board. Have been a WUS member for a while but this is my first Anonimo. 
Old watch new owner...








Any suggestions on straps for this beauty?

Cheers
/Peter


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase. The Pro's are awesome, and I'd love to get another one of these days.

Welcome to the club :-!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats on your new Pro!!


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats...very, very nice..............


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Many thanks!

Quick review after 24h with the watch.

Good:
Quite stunning detail work on this watch I must say. Good initial lume and the watch has good presence on the wrist. The dial has good depth and I also like the color on the numbers which makes it stand out in my collection. The design of the case is unique and it stands out over the mainstream case designs out there. I like the big crown which define the watch and it is easy to operate.

Bad:
What I don't like is the buckle on the rubber strap which "digs" in in my wrist and I think it don't do the watch justice for the overall looks. Another thing is that I think the strap doesn't do a good job of balance the watch on my wrist either.

Need to find some new strap alternatives so please do post some pictures of your Anonimos with different straps!!!









Thanks
/Peter


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Isofrane


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats - entering the party with a Pro GMT is very cool.

Yes, the OEM rubber is pathetic however 92gli steered you in the only direction (as far as we are concerned) and that is black Isofrane (look for the various Pro strap/bracelet threads below here!!)

If you want good quality, really well priced steel braclets you can go to Tungchoy's site to see Oyster, Engineeer and mesh variants - highly recommended.

As a 'last days of summer' thing here - not that it ever changes from "'hot and sh*tty" to "sh*tty and hot" here (thank you Good Morning Vietnam)- I am currently sporting my GMT on an orange ISO with pre-autumnal insouciance.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

DDD3333 said:


> Congrats - entering the party with a Pro GMT is very cool.
> 
> Yes, the OEM rubber is pathetic however 92gli steered you in the only direction (as far as we are concerned) and that is black Isofrane (look for the various Pro strap/bracelet threads below here!!)
> 
> ...


Any pictures of the watch on the isofranes?

I did like the looks with the tungshoy bracelet and if you got any more pics please post them here or PM me.

/Peter


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Peter,

Here are some shots from several weeks ago...

The orange Isofrane is actually now on the Pro GMT and the Ball is sporting the Tunchoy Engineer which I had bought as a steel option for the Pro GMT...

(the Engineer bracelet looks excellent on the Ball also... it has a 'beads of rice' IWC bracelet feel as noted. The new IWC Pilot Worldtimer has a similar look to the Ball and is almost the same dimensions...so now the Ball feels as though it has adopted an IWC stance!)

All that said, I think a number of us like the Pro's on mesh so I am ordering the Tunchoy Mesh also.

I wouldn't hesitate - buy a black Iso for the Pro, nothing in rubber beats it.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

DDD3333 said:


> Hey Peter,
> 
> Here are some shots from several weeks ago...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and pics :-!
Will order a Tungshoy engineer and a Isofrane but I'm also after a leather strap which I think would suit this watch great even if it's a diver, seen some cool pics...


----------



## Hector Fdez (Sep 1, 2012)

This is a beautiful watch and after seen these pictures, I had to buy one. Mine should be here tomorrow and I can't wait.

Thanks for your review, it was very helpful in my decision. Nothing like a real time review, specially on a watch.

Congrats, it is a beauty and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Hector Fdez said:


> This is a beautiful watch and after seen these pictures, I had to buy one. Mine should be here tomorrow and I can't wait.
> 
> Thanks for your review, it was very helpful in my decision. Nothing like a real time review, specially on a watch.
> 
> Congrats, it is a beauty and thanks for the inspiration.


Thanks!
Have you got it yet?
Any pics?

Cheers
/Peter


----------



## Hector Fdez (Sep 1, 2012)

PeterA said:


> Thanks!
> Have you got it yet?
> Any pics?
> 
> ...


Yeah, just got it yesterday. I will post pics later. You were right about the strap, but it is manageable. The watch is beautiful. Nice weight to it. I was actually surprised that it wasn't overwhelmingly huge for a 44mm watch. I was expecting something much bigger, but this size is nice.

I am glad I got it 

Hector


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Hector Fdez said:


> Yeah, just got it yesterday. I will post pics later. You were right about the strap, but it is manageable. The watch is beautiful. Nice weight to it. I was actually surprised that it wasn't overwhelmingly huge for a 44mm watch. I was expecting something much bigger, but this size is nice.
> 
> I am glad I got it
> 
> Hector


Great awaiting your photos :-!

In the meanwhile here is mine with my Suunto divecomputer. 
The Pro is one of my backup pieces ;-)









HAGWE!


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

You mention the unique case - what got me into Anonimos - one of the few brands making their own cases (much less of such complexity!) Enjoy!

As for straps, unless you're diving with it in which case the ISO is great, but prefer the looks of a Hirsch 'Pure', think this watch screams for a cool thick leather (like Panerai which started a whole industry of third party leather thick handmade straps) - just Google 22mm hand made leather straps - so many (Panerai) strap makers to choose from...have plenty of pics on this forum of my old Anonimo Drass Cronoscopio and Pro GMT on leather from StoneCreek, BJ, Heroic18, etc).


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Jebhut said:


> You mention the unique case - what got me into Anonimos - one of the few brands making their own cases (much less of such complexity!) Enjoy!
> 
> As for straps, unless you're diving with it in which case the ISO is great, but prefer the looks of a Hirsch 'Pure', think this watch screams for a cool thick leather (like Panerai which started a whole industry of third party leather thick handmade straps) - just Google 22mm hand made leather straps - so many (Panerai) strap makers to choose from...have plenty of pics on this forum of my old Anonimo Drass Cronoscopio and Pro GMT on leather from StoneCreek, BJ, Heroic18, etc).


For me too. Definitely the case design together with the unique dials that made me buy one for sure.

I have ordered a gray handmade leather strap from Bas & Lokes which should arrive next week hopefully. 
Bought this Zulu in the meanwhile which I think fits the overall toolish look of the GMT


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

LOVE it on the Zulu, great combo indeed. The colour is spot on!


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

PeterA said:


> For me too. Definitely the case design together with the unique dials that made me buy one for sure.
> 
> I have ordered a gray handmade leather strap from Bas & Lokes which should arrive next week hopefully.
> Bought this Zulu in the meanwhile which I think fits the overall toolish look of the GMT
> View attachment 816588


LOVE it on the zulu!!


----------



## tomatoes (Sep 13, 2012)

Gorgeous watch on a gorgeous strap...cold and utilitarian.
Hope to land myself one soon.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

tomatoes said:


> Gorgeous watch on a gorgeous strap...cold and utilitarian.
> Hope to land myself one soon.


Thanks and welcome to the forum :-!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Im not a fan of Zulu straps but the one you put it on works perfect with the Pro...congratulations good decision !


----------



## microrotor (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is mine on a Strap Code mesh.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

microrotor said:


> Here is mine on a Strap Code mesh.


Nice :-!

Still waiting for a strap I ordered 28/8 

/Peter


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

microrotor said:


> Here is mine on a Strap Code mesh.


Cool look...there's actually a similar type bracelet on one of the big brand's newer models (_not_ curved/fitted)...Breitling maybe? (But, looks like the bracelet end is hitting the case?? Wouldn't 'push' the tiny lug screws if so...my only negative for this watch, those freakin' screws!) :-|


----------



## microrotor (Jul 12, 2009)

It is a tight fit indeed. Only a small amout of touch. Had to use an fine file to get the band to fit between the lugs.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Well my new strap from Bas&Lokes has finally arrived.

This is one of the best straps quality wise I've ever bought. Well up there with Toshi If not better from my experience.

If this will do my Pro right!? Well that's up do the beholder but I think it suits it rather well.
















HAGWE
/Peter


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Peter, that strap really looks PERFECT on your Pro GMT. It's a beautiful strap for sure, and I really think it suits the Pro. Really a sick combo! Nice


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

PeterA said:


> Well my new strap from Bas&Lokes has finally arrived.
> 
> This is one of the best straps quality wise I've ever bought. Well up there with Toshi If not better from my experience.
> 
> ...


Perfection!! A thick hand made leather strap - can't get better than that for this watch. Great color too...looks like it was made for the dial!! Enjoy!!


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks guys :-!

When it comes to leather straps black and brown dominates on every brand. Ok the brown ones goes from dark to lighter shades but that basically is it. Thought It might be fun to try a different color for a change.

Think the Pro is one of those watches that looks good on almost every thing you toss at it. Another watch which maybe more versatile is the Speedmaster. It doesn't matter what you put it on it looks good.

Whats interesting with the Pro is that it looks really good on a Zulu which is some what unusual I think. 
So what do you guys think, which is the best combo?

Anonimo rubber








Grey Zulu 5 ring








Bas&Lokes "Kano" leather 








What I'm missing now is a nice bracelet...

/Peter


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Stunner! Given Bas&Lokes are in my backyard I'll have to try them out.

As for the best combo, for me it would be Zulu in Summer, and Bas&Lokes in the cooler periods. Looks fantastic on both... and makes me yearn for another Pro :-!


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

PeterA said:


> Thanks guys :-!
> 
> When it comes to leather straps black and brown dominates on every brand. Ok the brown ones goes from dark to lighter shades but that basically is it. Thought It might be fun to try a different color for a change.
> 
> ...


I previously said I loved that leather, but actually liking the zulu?! Is it fitted like a strap or slid underneath? (If underneath, would be nice to get a couple I could switch out without messing with those lug screws...didn't think of that!) Who makes the best zulu straps - never owned one?

(PS: Soooo glad I didn't sell my Pro...almost did! My buddy wanted one...not many out there on the secondary, especially that aren't like 5 years old, and an AD quoted him over 7 grand! Might not be able to get them any more...?)


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

Great B&L strap.

I can't wear leather to any degree here as its too hot (once in a blue moon I will pop a leather strap on for an evening if I know I will stay inside somewhere) Nonetheless the Bas&Lokes website is so seductive that I have the Roman and Bastian straps in 24mm that I use for that rare purpose!


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

phunky_monkey said:


> Stunner! Given Bas&Lokes are in my backyard I'll have to try them out.
> As for the best combo, for me it would be Zulu in Summer, and Bas&Lokes in the cooler periods. Looks fantastic on both... and makes me yearn for another Pro


Thanks!
Of course you should buy another one :-!



Jebhut said:


> I previously said I loved that leather, but actually liking the zulu?! Is it fitted like a strap or slid underneath? (If underneath, would be nice to get a couple I could switch out without messing with those lug screws...didn't think of that!) Who makes the best zulu straps - never owned one?
> (PS: Soooo glad I didn't sell my Pro...almost did! My buddy wanted one...not many out there on the secondary, especially that aren't like 5 years old, and an AD quoted him over 7 grand! Might not be able to get them any more...?)


Yes the strap is slid underneath so no need to remove any lug screws here.
Glad to here you kept it! this is not a cheap watch but I think it's very unique and well worth the money.



DDD3333 said:


> Great B&L strap.
> 
> I can't wear leather to any degree here as its too hot (once in a blue moon I will pop a leather strap on for an evening if I know I will stay inside somewhere) Nonetheless the Bas&Lokes website is so seductive that I have the Roman and Bastian straps in 24mm that I use for that rare purpose!


Ha ha! a couple of hours is better than nothing :-! and yes his website is very very bad for the walet!

Cheers
/Peter


----------



## aeronator (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's my question. I have the same watch with the waffle face. Your GMT seems to be off as mine is now about 20 mins fast. Sending to Stoll and Co under warranty to have this fixed. Does anyone know if this is normal for these watches as I would hate to have to send it in again in another 6 months?!?


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

aeronator said:


> Here's my question. I have the same watch with the waffle face. Your GMT seems to be off as mine is now about 20 mins fast. Sending to Stoll and Co under warranty to have this fixed. Does anyone know if this is normal for these watches as I would hate to have to send it in again in another 6 months?!?


No... Mine do like a Pro  waffle +1 secun a day or two

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## aeronator (Jan 9, 2011)

nelsondevicenci said:


> No... Mine do like a Pro  waffle +1 secun a day or two
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


So if the gmt runs fast +1 sec a day then this is going to constantly happen. Guess you might be seeing mine up for sale after i get it adjusted.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

aeronator said:


> So if the gmt runs fast +1 sec a day then this is going to constantly happen. Guess you might be seeing mine up for sale after i get it adjusted.


Im saying that because I wear at least one day each watch on my collection... no more than two days.

I remember something about the GMT running fast... but did you fixed that?


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Great B&S strap. Having owned a few Pros, I would rank the Pro/SS Nimo bracelet combo first, a strap like your B&S second, and the zulu/rubber choices tied for a distant last (too big of a watch for plastic/synthetic of any flavor).


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

aeronator said:


> So if the gmt runs fast +1 sec a day then this is going to constantly happen. Guess you might be seeing mine up for sale after i get it adjusted.


My Pro GMT hand is dead on...

*Nope...*just checked closer...you're right, the GMT hand is starting to become misaligned a bit. I've had this ETA movement in a few watches, but this is the only one that advances the GMT time in 'clicks' - might be the problem? (If it's a _smooth_ hand/adjust, this wouldn't be an issue!) Oh well...

I have to stop defending the brand...could have bought another base Panerai for a few hundred more than I spent on this watch...this is a cooler case, but...never had a flaw with a Panerai, I know they hold value and will always be around for servicing...


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Jebhut said:


> ...I have to stop defending the brand...could have bought another base Panerai for a few hundred more than I spent on this watch...this is a cooler case, but...never had a flaw with a Panerai, I know they hold value and will always be around for servicing...


Reluctantly, I really have to agree here.

A year or two ago, I would have stood up for Anonimo against the rest, such as Panerai. The A's uniqueness, quality of manufacture, fine style, etc.--all made for a good watch, and a nice purchase. However, Anonimo seems to be taking a nosedive towards the cellar, with extremely poor marketing, poor customer service and relations (particularly with those who have to deal directly with Anonimo (SPA) Italy), generally uninspired recent offerings, inflated prices in an already saturated market...

Now, they couldn't hold a candle to Panerai (which interestingly has been operating just about as long as Anonimo since its own rebirth back in the late 1990s). I love the one Nimo I own, but I am no longer looking for additions--as an investment they make even less sense than just about any mid-range watch on the market--if you buy one now, you have to both really want it as a permanent addition to the collection, and still be willing to risk the possibility that five years from now, it may no longer be repairable; case in point--recently a WUS member here resorted to selling his Dino Zei Big Date on the bay for a very low price, because the date wheel was out of kilter, and being a "limited run" of 100 pieces or so, Anonimo no longer had the parts to repair it--now that is not the sign of good product management. Panerai, and other similarly viable companies, still can fix their watches that were produced a decade (or more) ago,and most of their watches sell for more than their original retail prices, while used Nimos sell for dimes on the original dollar.

I do _not_, however, want this to read as a defense of Panerai--I believe their pricing strategies are outrageous, particularly for the simplicity of their product--I merely mention Panerai as an example of a business model that works, where the watches both hold their value and can still be serviced many years after the fact, where Anonimo, on the other hand, seems incapable of both holding their value, and being serviced well into the distant future.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Well each his own... I own many brands...lot of nimos and i do my repairs, service and refinish in my city...I don't think so that only in Miami exist Watchmakers who can do all those services... talking only about Anonimo the ETA and SELLITA movements are so common so anywhere can be serviced.

Anonimo as we know they need to focus on many things and I hope they can start sooner than later.

Value... investment... watches... well guys is the never end.


----------



## jamztio (Jul 29, 2012)

This is sad to hear about the brand. I just got my first Nimo, the Pro GMT, so I'm a noob to the Anonimo scene. I'm not planning to resell my Nimo either, at least not in the near future since I'm in love with the design but I'm starting to worry about the continuing support from the brand. Hope there will be some reorganizing within the brand soon.

Anyway, here's my Pro. I received it on the zulu and I'm having a hard time to remove the lug bars to change the strap. It should be the same as removing the lug bars on an AP right? For some reasons, the screws won't turn.

Cheers,

James


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

nelsondevicenci said:


> ... talking only about Anonimo the ETA and SELLITA movements are so common so anywhere can be serviced...


Actually, therein lies the problem Nelson--your statement is simply not true. In fact very few ADs that sell and service watches other than Anonimo will even touch an Anonimo--I know, I've tried (and yes, we all know about Stoll, and how good--though slow--they are--one good service center does not a good company make). Some of those simple Anonimo movements _have _been tweaked just enough so that in some cases special parts are required, only from Anonimo. The case I mentioned above of the Dino Zei with the bad date wheel clearly illustrated this--another illustration was my own infamous problem with my Poluce spending the greater part of a year in Italy for a "simple" repair--and I can name others.

I really do like Anonimo watches, but when you buy a watch, any watch, you are buying into a product and a _company_, and all that it stands for. In most cases, you buy an automatic watch with the expectation of having it for a long time, thus, the issue of customer service, parts availability and company viability are all extremely relevant, and, to date, Anonimo simply has not demonstrated in convincing fashion their ability to play at the level that their _retail _prices suggest--I wish the opposite were true.

Peter


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

The never end to each his own !!!


I got a Pam 372 like a year ago and still waiting just for a simple damaged crystal... Just a simple crystal... All brands had is own issues. 

My omega PO Casino Royale... Went for dial repair to Omega they messed my crystal and wait for like 4 months to be repaired. 

But as i said always enjoy what you have if any brand just dont fit your requirements just move on.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

jamztio said:


> This is sad to hear about the brand. I just got my first Nimo, the Pro GMT, so I'm a noob to the Anonimo scene. I'm not planning to resell my Nimo either, at least not in the near future since I'm in love with the design but I'm starting to worry about the continuing support from the brand. Hope there will be some reorganizing within the brand soon.
> 
> Anyway, here's my Pro. I received it on the zulu and I'm having a hard time to remove the lug bars to change the strap. It should be the same as removing the lug bars on an AP right? For some reasons, the screws won't turn.
> 
> ...


Nice PRO :-! Congrats!!!

You need two small screwdrivers and turn them anti clockwise and you should be fine.

About the brand. The more quirky it is the more I love it.

Sure there could be service issues or dropping prices but I never buy a watch to sell it I buy a watch to wear it.

I think Anonimo will come on its feet again and prices will rice.

Cheers
/Peter


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

jamztio said:


> This is sad to hear about the brand. I just got my first Nimo, the Pro GMT, so I'm a noob to the Anonimo scene. I'm not planning to resell my Nimo either, at least not in the near future since I'm in love with the design but I'm starting to worry about the continuing support from the brand. Hope there will be some reorganizing within the brand soon.
> 
> Anyway, here's my Pro. I received it on the zulu and I'm having a hard time to remove the lug bars to change the strap. It should be the same as removing the lug bars on an AP right? For some reasons, the screws won't turn.
> 
> ...


 Be careful... this is a inexpensive way to make it... and safe for your piece.


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Be careful... this is a inexpensive way to make it... and safe for your piece.


Shouldn't be so difficult. Period. 
(Biggest design flaw of the brand IMHO, and instead of offering a replacement method, they charge a fortune for replacements...over $100?!)


----------



## aeronator (Jan 9, 2011)

We'll see what happens after I send it in and get it adjusted. At least this can be taken care of under warranty. Just hoping in 6 mos that it doesn't occur again. I guess if I had paid close of retail for it I would be even more annoyed, just hate sending watches off for work. Always makes me start looking at new ones and the wife hates that. I'll keep you all posted on the fix.


----------

